

Full Tilt's gaming license in Alderney is revoked, thanks to USDOJ. - noduerme
http://www.pokernews.com/news/2011/06/breaking-news-full-tilt-poker-license-suspended-by-agcc-10629.htm

======
noduerme
Funny how Alderney never noticed before that FT was doing business in the
States, huh?

